# ...



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

im exactly where you are except the only emotion I feel is fear burst of it at all times and then I have agrophobia just devolped about a month ago
and then I also feel a general uneasyness but other then those times I feel fuck all and my mind is still gone to cause theres no sense of self or emotions just lines of confusion been like this for 6 years when DP/DR hit full blast after about 2 weeks of DP/DR I settled to just an emotional deadness


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

It's a fact that its a defense mechanism, u subconsciously turned off ur emotions.
It's no brain damage...


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

There's a difference between something being caused by brain chemicals and by actual brain damage.


----------



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

i think its hardly reasonable to expect everyone to have "read up" on all the latest research remotely connected to dp in order to voice their beliefs or opinions.

i find it a little worrisome that you stand so steadfast by your beliefs that you would get defensive when they're threatened.

depersonalization is something that is still known very little about so it is important to take all information with a grain of salt.


----------



## therese cowen (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, happy to hear of your recovery. I don't understand what you mean by you treated it as an organic disorder. How did you go about defeating it. Also, what is DLPA?
Regards,
Therese


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

How come people SPONTANEOUSLY recover from DPDR then? "Organic disorder" lol.
Sorry can't take you serious, SCHIZOPHRENIA is a ORGANIC disorder, it never HEALS spontaneously like 98% of DR victims do, the chroincs are those who suffer OCD from before. and yea THATS a organic fucked up of the wiring, but it can be healed too but stop obsessing..


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok you win, your braindamaged, logical fallacies yes
Cuz I dont believe in ur religion I'm wrong in everything I say? generalization.... "don't judge" ? hmm retard, true ur braindamaged beyond repair... U should donate money to Biotech hopefully they'll find something to heal ur wasted neurons


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

im not suffering from dp/dr states for 5 years now and i agree with copeful on this one.

i think amino acids and stuff like that can help just a little little bit, but your case is i think a typical example of placebo effect. you were convinced you had a brain damage and you took pills that you thought would help a brain-damaged person. and they did. get it?
i think that if you took fishermans friend sweets and belived they would help you that result would be the same.

so solution is very simple for you. start taking some pills that you think will help cure brain-damage which makes you emotionally disabled and they will help you 8)

i could be wrong in all of this but there is only one way to find out. go to CT - inspection of your brain (i dont know how its called in english but i heard expression "cat scan" in american movies). i thought before the same way you are thinking now but after takin my CT-scan i have it here written on the paper that my brain functions are absolutely normal :wink:

i also recommend you to give therapy another try once you realize your brain funcions are ok :arrow: :idea:
in case your brain turns out to be danaged afterall  you can continue taking your aminos.

good luck!


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

grushka69 said:


> happyandfirm said:
> 
> 
> > i could be wrong in all of this but there is only one way to find out. go to CT - inspection of your brain (i dont know how its called in english but i heard expression "cat scan" in american movies). i thought before the same way you are thinking now but after takin my CT-scan i have it here written on the paper that my brain functions are absolutely normal :wink:
> ...


i dont want to be rude and i respect you have your own path of dealing with this condition but you shouldnt hold people down only because they dont agree with you.
i, for instance, healed (almost) completely without any aminos and stuf like that so it IS POSSIBLE and allow people to believe in that.

also we shouldnt make fun of your theory because it might be helpfull to someone.

why cant we all just get along :twisted:

forgive me if i wont read all this researches on neurotransmiter.net page because its saturday evening in my timezone so im going out. to have fun. with my friends. get it :wink: ?
bottom line for me is that, braindamaged or not, i feel great about my life and right now and thats the only thing that matters to me.

cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh, sorry, so your a brain surgeon and neurologists now? How can you help us?

read through the recover stories, MOST have recovered by FORCING themself into life again. Not medicine....

Here's my advice:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtop ... 679#115679

sucky eh?


----------



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

If what you claim is true; that DP is an organic malfunction in the brain that can only be healed through dietary suppliments to rebuild the damaged neurotramitters, then how do you explain the copious amounts of sufferers who have recovered through cognitive behavioral therapy?

I highly doubt that all of them just HAPPENED to be taking the same nutritional suppliments unknowingly and recovered.

I've talked to multiple people who have recovered and many of them have said the moment they stopped caring that there was "something wrong" with them, they started on the path to recovery.

I definately believe that your "amino acid" suppliment is just a placebo effect and the reason you're arguing so strongly against everyone's criticism is that you're afraid that it might be true.

you said that "you tried all other things" and kept a journal log of everything that didnt work. this nutritional suppliment was your last idea and it "worked". personally I think that you FORCED it to be the answer because all other ones didnt suffice.

so please quote me on how I'm wrong like you've done everyone else in this post, prove my point.


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

grushka69 said:


> Link to all these copious sufferers, please.


there are no links for people, you should really consider spending less time on the internet :shock: 
can i send you my coordinates instead :? ?



grushka69 said:


> Quote from one expert (whom I don't worship by any means), Daphne Simeon, in a 2004 abstract: "_A variety of psychotherapeutic techniques has been used to treat depersonalisation disorder (including trauma-focused therapy and cognitive-behavioural techniques), although again none of these have established efficacy to date."_
> 
> *I find it absurd to think that cognitive behavioral therapy can put a dent in the symptoms associated with DP such as sense of unreality, dizziness, 2 dimensional visual sensations and so on.*
> 
> I suppose Parkinson's sufferers should try therapy to stop those 'psychological' shakes, right? CBT for those psychologically deluded Alzheimer's patients. Let's get schizophrenics into therapy immediately, because they're repressing reality, correct?


of course no therapy can remove your visual sensations but it can remove your anxiety and ocd. and man your ocd is runing wild reading all this articles on neurotransmiters.net instead of living your life.

for being in such a bad shape, ill do what lots of others do in this forum:

:arrow: HUGS!

Here's an advice worthy of following:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtop ... 679#115679


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Gruhska since youve obviously cured yourself and everything by reading articles, can you tell us EXACTLY what you did to cure urself?


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

grushka69 said:


> I'm living my life just fine. Because of all the research I did (calling it OCD is really just foolish and ignorant), I cured most of my DP symptoms.


ok you examined all of these articles on neutransmiters page, took all kinds of pills and wrote journal about how they work. you even went that far and read the articles about artificial hearths and how people that received it reacted on it (i really dont know what its got to do with dp/dr :?: ). and when your methods are doubted you start disrespecting people.

i believe all of this helped you but sorry for being ignorant because all of this DOES sound like an unhealthy thinking pattern from my perspective.



grushka69 said:


> I'm dating a gorgeous woman (for 4 months now), and am about to get a new job in the solid six figures.
> 
> I'm not saying that to brag, just to counter the condescension in your post, even if you meant it to be friendly.


im glad for your new woman and new job and you should stick to them because they can help you more than all the researches in the world.

this is of course only my opinion :wink:



grushka69 said:


> And when i said links, I mean links to posts of people who have truly recovered via the 'advice' in the post you referenced.


of course nobody recovered via that advice because it is a process and it takes time and hard work to recover following that advice and it is online only for couple of days. its not as easy as taking a supplement which fixes your brain damage :roll:



grushka69 said:


> I find it funny that you belittle my research yet feel comfortable telling me what "works" when it comes to DP.


i saw butter filled with omega-3 and omega-6 aminos yesterday in a shop and i said "what the hell"  .
you saw link for an advice in my post and said "i wont even take a look at it because im braindamaged and it wont help me".
so who is the unreasonable one here?

and you keep calling me a brain damaged person indirectly without even knowing me. only because it fits your theory. and thats not a nice thing to do.

and yes i really do believe that persons neuro transmiters go out of sync when dp/dr-ed, but its certainly not the braindamage that causes it.
"braindamage" is the consequence, not the cause.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

grushka69 said:


> Copeful said:
> 
> 
> > Gruhska since youve obviously cured yourself and everything by reading articles, can you tell us EXACTLY what you did to cure urself?
> ...


How is it then that 99% of those who infact HAS cured only went on with their life and didnt have brain surgery?


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry guys Im gonna have to back Grushka here. He has plenty of worthwhile advice. Rather than argue with him, why not put your views aside and be open to his ideas which hold very scientifically strong weight. Alternatively you can hold on to your Dp with all your might!!!! ;-)


----------



## therese cowen (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,
Well, I've decided that I am going to try the supplements. I have been living my life the same since getting DP after having anaesthesia, but it has not improved, in fact I think it has got worse over the past 2 years. (I do admit that I have a lot of trouble getting my mind off it so that could be why it has not improved. My main symptom is that I feel spaced out, out of it, like I've been drugged. Today I feel REALLY out of it, and am sooooo sick of it. 
I still do not know if the anaesthesia was the trigger for DP because I have suffered anxiety for a very long time, or if in fact, the anaesthetic did something to my brain which caused the DP. This is why I am very interested in grushka's posts. (Brain dysfunction caused by anaesthesia??? Who knows?)
As I said in an earlier post, a psychologist (who really knows how the brain functions) once told me that something may not have fired up again properly after the anaesthesia. 
So, what have I got to lose by trying? 
I also agree with jonnyfiasco, we should be more open to grushka's views.
Is there anyone here who has had an fMRI since getting DP/DR?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok if we can go with my theory that all chronic DPDR'ers suffer OCD then I'm withcha it's neurological but it can be fixed by controlling your thinking patterns. Check out http://www.hope4ocd.com to see how you can balance the nucledus and stop the overactivity in the frontal lobes WITHOUT drugs and get EXACT same results - NATURALLY.
This is proven by PETSCANS n tons of studies...


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

grushka69 said:


> I just realized something while reading your gibberish - why the f uck should I care what superstitious beliefs you cling to? It's no skin off my back. I'm almost completely healed. Enjoy whatever status you're in.


i speak from a) my experience, b) my (ex) psyhiatrists experience. 
and my doctor was *succesfully* dealing for 10 years with dp/dr patients.
what my doctor told me is that my brain is slightly more sensitive to some savor (stress, shock, etc) than the average persons. and when stress level goes too high it manifests on peripheral part of brain. and its nothing to be worried about. 
and thats the whole "braindamage" mystery. my "status" is that im 5 years dp/dr-free and enjoying every day of my life! i have mild dr flashes in situations when i dont sleep 2 nights in a row or something really bad happens to me but its no more often than once or twice a year and lasts from 5 seconds to next morning. 
other thing is that 99% of people do have episode of dp/dr once or twice in life, mostly in puberty but dont pay any attention to it. are they braindamaged also?

ive cured myself by getting rid of anxiety and ocd and learning how to deal with everyday stress emotionally. so my brain functions just fine.
its ok if you cured yourself the other way but you cant tell me its the only way specially because im living proof that its not. and its not!
and im not writing this to make my self feel better because i feel more than ok (i was very bad at some point) but to stop you from misinforming people that are feeling not so ok at the moment.

and now i must counter the condescension in your post, well i got a final evaluation from team of doctors including psyhiatrist, neurologist and psyhologist almost 6 years ago, after a year of therapy. and guess what, it didnt say that im braindamaged and that i should stuff myself with all kinds of supplements untill the rest of my life. there was only one sentence: "highly intelligent person with very vell developed personality, not interesting to psyhiatric or any similar science".

even after you said i was talking gibberish, i will be noble enough to give you an advice:
in situations when you cant feel something, try to imagine what would you feel before dp/dr in that situation. after some time doing that your emotions should automatically start appearing. it worked for me at least.

and first time i cryed (it was a really sad situation) i felt so happy because i managed to cry that i forgot about sadness of situation and started laughing all the sudden. yes, it looked weird 8) .

HUGS


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

jonnyfiasco said:


> Sorry guys Im gonna have to back Grushka here. He has plenty of worthwhile advice. Rather than argue with him, why not put your views aside and be open to his ideas which hold very scientifically strong weight. Alternatively you can hold on to your Dp with all your might!!!! ;-)


sorry i cant agree with you. ive recovered without listening to his ideas.
and i pushed my dp aside long time ago.

so, youre wrong


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank God(he dont exist btw so lemmie rephrase that: evolution) for some smart openminded homosapiens

I totally agree here, first the thoughts about IS THIS FAKE/SOLIPSISM SYNDROME/ IS THIS A DREAM thoughts are just false delusional thoughts, but if you suffer OCD, these thoughts will stick, grow and make u fuckedup and almost delusional. So who's to blame here? DPDR sensations OR OCD? 
OCD!
The DPDR is a reaction to extreme stress, how to overcome it? By getting back into life, deal with your emotions, find a way to release them bit by bit until it flows naturally again.
The "Unreal" sensation is your body forcing you to slow down and calm down, it's like natural heroine ur brain gives you to stop you from either killin urself or whatever(ironically it's made me want to kill myself but ey thats what you get from a evolved and not designed world).

Ofcourse nutrition defiencies has been proven to make anxiety worse, as anxiety also wears out a lot of nutrition so eating well is a + .
Noone argues that, but eating healthy or taking some medicine will not heal this, cause this is psychological.
Yea psychological is physical in the sense mind/brain = one but, DPDR sensation is not indicator of braindamage but stress the brain cannot handle so it puts DPDR as a defense to keep you from breaking down...

then it's the ocd, yes this is biological, but it can be cured mentally, mind over greymatter huh?=P again explained in detail with scientific reviews and evidence and pet scans here: http://www.hope4ocd.com...


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

Look guys,

It is pretty obvious from reading this forum that not everyone has been able to get better by changing their thinking patterns.

Some have, but not everyone.
Some people have tried changing their thinking or doing activities and it hasn't worked.
Some people have needed medications in order to get better. Grushka69 has found that vitamins has helped him.

Obviously, dp is multifaceted and different things work for different people. Sweeping generalisations are usually bogus.


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

christodenisto2 said:


> Look guys,
> 
> It is pretty obvious from reading this forum that not everyone has been able to get better by changing their thinking patterns.


true but its a process and takes time to kick in. years for some people. and yes maybe never for some. but its a trip worth taking :wink:



christodenisto2 said:


> Some people have needed medications in order to get better. Grushka69 has found that vitamins has helped him.


i also took medications when i was really bad. and it did help me at the time to soften my dp/dr. but as i was told, i had plenty of work to do when taken off the meds.



christodenisto2 said:


> Obviously, dp is multifaceted and different things work for different people. Sweeping generalisations are usually bogus.


true. but grushka69 is the one generalising. read his posts, all i can read from them is "my theory works, noone elses doesnt. my path is the only path". WRONG!
and he is sooo wrong about so much stuff, misinterpreting lots of facts that he read. 
he did make me laugh with this:
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13310 
topic though  . he is actually connecting his lack of emotions with a physical hearth. i have slightly oversised hearth (proven), does that make me very emotional :roll: ?

i advice everybody who wants to follow his supplements advices to go ahead and i would be glad if it helps someone. but it doesnt give him right to talk rubbish to guys like copeful who have their own path of dealing with dp/dr.
and i think their path will work if they stick to it.

now im waiting for his new answer with fresh fMRI facts and new series of insults 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok grushka listen, when DPDR hit you, did u transplant your heart? No

Whatever u read ONE story about a psychologist who got emotionally blunted after excessive surgery (surgery can cause depression, also if he had a stroke he might have had a smaller stroke in his brain too?) ever thought of that?
I'm not trying to make you mad or whatever but seriously theres thousands of psychologist who believe in God and other delusions so whats so special about this ONE psychologist who happened to lose his emotional life ?

Don't come here and bash people if your recovered, enjoy life.
If you got some eating regime you think can help us, share it, dont insult people.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

after reading thru this thread i feel i must chime in my two cents, cause again we have a couple people who beat the thought/rumination theory to death. What grushka is doing, ie. looking up articles on neurotransmitters and brain health, supplements, etc., IS NOT OCD!!!!. I've had OCD most of my life with a handful of different topics and fears my mind would not let go, a hell in its own right...I now also have DP and in my experience they are not the same in the least. I agree for some there may be a component of OCD in which the sufferer constantly 'checks' reality but based off his posts, grushka certainly does not. DP is not a thought disorder..thoughts dont cause problems with the senses such as visual distortions directly. Obsessions are defined by:

1. Recurrent and persistent thoughts, impulses, or images that are experienced at some time during the disturbance, as intrusive and inappropriate and that cause marked anxiety or distress.
2. The thoughts, impulses, or images are not simply excessive worries about real-life problems.
3. The person attempts to ignore or suppress such thoughts, impulses, or images, or to neutralize them with some other thought or action.
4. The person recognizes that the obsessional thoughts, impulses, or images are a product of his or her own mind, and are not based in reality.
5. The tendency to haggle over small details that the viewer is unable to fix or change in any way. This begins a mental pre-occupation with that which is inevitable.

Nothing on this thread or any of his other threads indicates he suffers from any obsessional disorder. CARING ABOUT THE SITUATION YOU ARE IN AND TRYING TO HELP YOURSELF IS NOT OCD. Don't blindly throw out these disorders as if they apply to everyone.

peace.


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

grushka69 said:


> I happened across the story of a psychologist who had his heart replaced with an artifical heart - and he goes on to describe losing his emotional life completely. He sounds exactly like many of the emotionally blunted people here. OK, are you following the slight connection yet? Do you need me to make it clearer?
> 
> Iff you go on to do more research (yes, I know research and like, learning stuff is absolutely crazy OCD... blissful ignorance like yours is pure mental health), you'll find that there's a complex feedback system between the heart and the brain and emotional processing. The heart actually has neurons exactly the same as the brain's.
> 
> You don't see how this information could POSSIBLY be of interest to those with emotional blunting? You're just giggling away missing the whole point?


ok emotional blunting caused by dp/dr has nothing to do with emotional blunting caused by hearth transplantation. i had to break up with my girlfriend some time ago and i was emotionally blunted for couple of months. and it has nothing to do with dp/dr-induced emotional blunting although it is similar. and some people have emotional bluntness for up to 2 years after their marriage breaks apart. proven.

and i admit you did make me laugh but it was a healthy laugh, not a mocking one :wink: 
in the past i have red all about all kinds of deseases and connected with them. schizophrenia, depression, autism, diabetes, lack of testosterones, lack of adrenaline - you name it i tought i had it :lol: 
ok dont clinch to my OCD "diagnosis", but you are overthinking this and your responds to doubting your theory reveal some negative aspects of your current state. sorry but thats how it looks from my perspective.

today im not worried about anything and im just living my life feeling happy about it so you may call it blissful ignorance but its quite a relief comparing to my prior states of overthinking everything especially my mental health.



grushka69 said:


> I'm glad you had a nice laugh. You're *really, really not that bright*, so it's largely a waste of time for me to respond to you. But I simply had to this time.
> 
> Sometimes it's fun to engage in discussion with people who are *incredibly obtuse *yet unaware of that fact. Your laughing at that post is a perfect example of it.


im a MENSA member 



happyandfirm said:


> now im waiting for his new answer with fresh fMRI facts and new series of insults 8)


 :arrow: and youve proven my intelligence - you answered just as i predicted :wink:

it wont hurt you if you relax a little bit


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

happyandfirm said:


> jonnyfiasco said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys Im gonna have to back Grushka here. He has plenty of worthwhile advice. Rather than argue with him, why not put your views aside and be open to his ideas which hold very scientifically strong weight. Alternatively you can hold on to your Dp with all your might!!!! ;-)
> ...


Actually buddy, I didnt say his ideas are the only ones in which you can help heal yourself from DP. Just one of many, and I see people that are not open to new ideas obviously not overly concerned about getting well. So youre wrong


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

And to Copeful. Sort your shit out mate. You always seem to start arguments.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Arguements over delusions(synonym: faith) is different from a disorder.
Get YOUR facts straight, ****


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Copeful said:


> Get YOUR facts straight, ****


Thats fairly politically incorrect.

Disorder, no disorder, delusions or what not. You do seem to start arguments.


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

just want to bump this thread. Take a look at this guys ideas if you havn't already.

I found his information and advice interesting because i got this brought on by MDMA which is a chemical that is well known for its adverse effects on the CNS. Since it happened i've been eatting a healthy, clean diet and it seems to have gotten better however not totally diminished.


----------

